# How did everyone do this weekend?



## Wvwaterman (Jul 7, 2014)

I tried to get out this weekend but unforseen circumstances came up. Wondering how everyone did. Hopefully the bite will still be strong next weekend for me. I've been reading all your posts and I have to say I'm jealous.


----------



## slogg (Aug 7, 2010)

Wvwaterman said:


> I tried to get out this weekend but unforseen circumstances came up. Wondering how everyone did. Hopefully the bite will still be strong next weekend for me. I've been reading all your posts and I have to say I'm jealous.


Blanked on the Potomac near Colonial Beach/Newburg...shore fishing with live bait, shrimp, crabs, worms.


----------



## Wvwaterman (Jul 7, 2014)

At least you got out. Better luck next time. Tight lines!!!


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

:fishing:thanks for the update,thought about cobbs island myself.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

It was a tough bite with the cold front blowing through. I managed a lowly 3 perch on bloodworms at St. Clements Island.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Caught some Jack Smelt few days ago. Really delicious.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Not as well as I hoped. 40-50 14-16" blues and only 1 striper. 
I hear NY calling my name.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Was north of ft Washington on my boat yesterday, only managed 2 cats at 24 and 28 inches


----------



## Wvwaterman (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reports everyone. Looks like I didn't miss a whole lot. I'm going fishing next weekend come hell or high water. Hopefully I won't have to manage both though. I'm tired of living vicariously through you guys. I need to go get my own. Good luck to everyone in the upcoming week. Tight lines!!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Small blues off of AI ... and some nice skates


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

TunaFish said:


> Caught some Jack Smelt few days ago. Really delicious.


WHAT???  Gotta be a NoCal fish report.....


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> WHAT???  Gotta be a NoCal fish report.....


We'll, OP didn't say "How did everyone do this weekend in MD?". 

Yup, Santa Cruz Warf. BTW, Cali, after more than 20yrs fishing in NOCAL, shore fishing there still SUCKS!!!!:--|


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

TunaFish said:


> We'll, OP didn't say "How did everyone do this weekend in MD?".
> 
> Yup, Santa Cruz Warf. BTW, Cali, after more than 20yrs fishing in NOCAL, shore fishing there still SUCKS!!!!:--|


Yeah, gotta jump on the headboat(partyboat) up there and fish LingCod or Rock Cod or something.

Better hurry back Tuna, Big Stripers and Blues are headin back down the coast in the surf here! 

Jack smelt everyone, are about worthless. Not good for bait and not good to eat. Caught em in SoCal from the piers too.


----------



## Bob Chill (May 30, 2008)

Didn't have enough time to drive to salt water so bank fished for bass both Friday and Saturday at Black Hills (little seneca lake) with my son. We had a great couple of afternoons. We each caught over 6 each day with lots of bites. Simple fishing tactics. Weightless magic stick (senko type bait) rigged weedless. Cast, sink to bottom, slow pause and drag retrieve. 

Son's biggest (of the weekend and his life). It was a drag puller for sure.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Better hurry back Tuna, Big Stripers and Blues are headin back down the coast in the surf here!


see if we actually get a run...... I'll be out tomorrow night.


----------



## Wvwaterman (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice looking largemouth. I'm sure your son will remember that forever. My son and I kill largemouth on senko's at a local lake. 2 years ago he got 2 in one day over 20". Still telling his friends about the time he outfished dad. I love to see young people getting some big pullage.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Fun times fishing lgmouth to bad bigger they get worse they taste in my opinion


----------



## Bob Chill (May 30, 2008)

Wvwaterman said:


> Nice looking largemouth. I'm sure your son will remember that forever. My son and I kill largemouth on senko's at a local lake. 2 years ago he got 2 in one day over 20". Still telling his friends about the time he outfished dad. I love to see young people getting some big pullage.


He will for sure. He's 11 now and has developed intense patience for his age. He'll fish for hours on end with no bites and never complain a single time and never ask to call it quits. When we shore fish on the bay and surf fish at the beach he just sits in his chair within arms reach of a rod and stares at the tip. It's really cool. He has the "one more cast" mentality. Absolutely love it. We spend a ton of time fishing together now. Priceless stuff and many years to go. I've been an addict since as long as I can remember and will continue to fish until someone pries the rod from my cold dead hands. 



Pajigging machin said:


> Fun times fishing lgmouth to bad bigger they get worse they taste in my opinion


Agreed. I do keep 12-14" fish at times. It helps the fishery and good eating. One of the problems with largemouth lakes is hardly anyone keeps them anymore. It's all C&R and that's bad for the populations.


----------



## Wvwaterman (Jul 7, 2014)

I feel the same way Bob. My grandfather has a picture of me with my first trout at 4yrs. I got my son started around the same age. He's 13 now and he,grandpa, and I still fish together every chance we get. Once you catch the fever. It never goes away. Grandpa is 83 and if I ask him to go fishing with me he's putting on his shoes before I finish the question. Love those trips. Hope I can hang in there with my son that long. Best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## Wvwaterman (Jul 7, 2014)

Pajigging machin said:


> Fun times fishing lgmouth to bad bigger they get worse they taste in my opinion


Agreed


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Hit the Daniels dam area for some trout fishing on Friday morning. It was a brisk 36 degrees when I hit the water. Ended up with two small trout on trout magnets at the dam area. I continued downstream and fished the stream all the way past the mulch factory - no joy on TM or trout flies. Also stopped to check out the York road and Bluemount areas for the Gunpowder but the water was only ankle deep there...

Sandcrab


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Wvwaterman said:


> I feel the same way Bob. My grandfather has a picture of me with my first trout at 4yrs. I got my son started around the same age. He's 13 now and he,grandpa, and I still fish together every chance we get. Once you catch the fever. It never goes away. Grandpa is 83 and if I ask him to go fishing with me he's putting on his shoes before I finish the question. Love those trips. Hope I can hang in there with my son that long. Best of luck to you and yours.


thats so cool!


----------

